# a few of the cat kids...



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

hey everyone 
just a few to hopefully brighten up your day.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww great pictures, very sweet cats,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photos they look beautiful together.* I love the tabby and white. But thats one of my favourate colours in cats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

They are such cuties...great pics.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ur cat kids are really beautiful


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I LOVE the one with the little white mittens sooo gorgeous (ps I am VIP)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Such cuties I really love your cats!xx:thumbsup: 

Welldone for VIP Witty!xxx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

wooooooo congratulations wittykitty im chuffed for you!

thanks for the nice words as well everyone


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely kitties - great pictures


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

How gorgeous are they?!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww lovely piccys...

Aint the tabby got big eyes.... nice


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

they are adorable, thanks for showing them


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

aww they are really cute and well done wittykitty VIP rox lol x:cornut:


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

I love your cats, both adorable but i think the black and white one is particularly striking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless there so sweet. Think im going to invest in one of the radiator beds they seem to like them.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> awww lovely piccys...
> 
> Aint the tabby got big eyes.... nice


lol he's not that photogenic usually so i had to get some treats out to make him look excited haha

thanks again everyone


----------

